# acorn ridge taxi



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Is fish patrol (user on this forum) the owner of acorn ridge taxidermy?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. He also goes by Larry.


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, i'm just making sure i sent a PM to the right person about some taxi work. thanks again


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just got back from Kansas and returned your PM.


----------

